# Clavier Ipad mini retro-éclairé



## doupold (28 Septembre 2013)

Je serais bientôt heureux possesseur d'un iPad mini (le 2, lorsqu'il sortira). Je lorgne vers les accessoires que je vais acheter pour faciliter son usage. Je pense à un clavier retro-éclairé, et après des recherches sur internet, le seul que j'ai pu trouver est de marque ZAGG (Deux claviers ultra fins pour iPad mini - iPad mini, iPad Retina, iPad 2 en France avec VIPad.fr, le blog iPad).

Je voudrais des avis sur ce clavier, ou tout autre accessoire de la marque, pour me faire une idée.

Merci d'avance!


----------

